# odkładać (kąt)



## dn88

Hello;

I can't think of an equivalent expression in English.

_[...] w celu wyznaczenia kierunku głównego [...] należy *odłożyć kąt* od kierunku [...]

_Any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Thomas1

Dn88, a full sentence would be more convenient.

For the time being, I am suggesting: "you have to lay off an angle _from the direction_", but I am grasping at straws trying to understand what "od kierunku" may mean (I am not a mathematician). You may want to ask for details in the EO (please post a link to the discussion if you do that).

Tom


----------



## katie_here

I did a search and if it's a place to put your letters, like in a hotel foyer, or an office waiting to be collected or delivered, then it's a pigeon hole. 

http://www.postalhistorymuseum.org/images\100_0559.jpg


or have I just shown the errors of direct translation?


----------



## BezierCurve

How about simply "subtract [an angle] from the main direction angle"?



> or have I just shown the errors of direct translation?


 
Don't worry, Katie, it's just a very rare use of "odłożyć" that was mentioned there


----------



## Thomas1

I understand "odłożyć" as to "create" an angle not "take it out". I am guessing that "kierunek" makes the basis for the angle.

Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Dn88, a full sentence would be more convenient.
> 
> For the time being, I am suggesting: "you have to lay off an angle _from the direction_", but I am grasping at straws trying to understand what "od kierunku" may mean (I am not a mathematician). You may want to ask for details in the EO (please post a link to the discussion if you do that).
> 
> Tom



Well, "lay off" seems to be the right expression (or at least it sounds good ). Thank you all!


----------



## BezierCurve

> I understand "odłożyć" as to "create" an angle not "take it out". I am guessing that "kierunek" makes the basis for the angle.



Agree, then maybe "rotate by an angle" would be just what is needed here?


----------



## dn88

BezierCurve said:


> Agree, then maybe "rotate by an angle" would be just what is needed here?



To me, "rotate by an angle" would imply rotating the whole coordinate system by X degrees, and "odłożyć" conveys the idea of creating a new one with the same origin (rotated by X degrees with respect to the initial one) while the original system still remains in its place.


----------



## kknd

_[...] w celu wyznaczenia kierunku głównego [...] należy odłożyć kąt od kierunku [...]_ would be _[...] to determine principal(?) direction [...] one has to measure angle in direction of [...]_; still it lacks context that would be helpful with _kierunek główny_ ‒ if you want try to describe it's meaning for me and maybe I'll be able to find a translation!


----------



## dn88

kknd said:


> _[...] w celu wyznaczenia kierunku głównego [...] należy odłożyć kąt od kierunku [...]_ would be _[...] to determine principal(?) direction [...] one has to measure angle in direction of [...]_; still it lacks context that would be helpful with _kierunek główny_ ‒ if you want try to describe it's meaning for me and maybe I'll be able to find a translation!



Yes, it's "principal direction". And the second part of your translation, no, I don't think we have to measure it as we already know its value.


----------



## kknd

I're right with a measure of angle; after googling I found _drawing an angle_; so maybe _one has to draw an angle in direction of_? Seems good to me.


----------

